# Can I get some help from everyone here please



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2007)

One of my dearest friends who recently retired after a really long career being a prison guard (one heck of a tough job) entered a contest to win a boat to fish in. He needs votes to do it though. They don't have a lot of money and they are really some of the nicest give you the shirt off their back people I have ever met. If there was any man who deserved a boat it would be Bud. He uses a tiny boat right now that has been patched more times than I could tell you. The man just wants to fish and enjoy some of his retirement with his wife. 

Please I am asking all of you could you help him out. I would really appreciate it. 

You have to go to the website to vote for him. I think you can also vote everyday up till the contest ends. 

His name is RV (Bud) Alcock from Grand Forks British Columbia 
Right now he is #13 but that could change. 


http://www.wfn.tv/rogers/archives.php?page=2

Thank you so much to anyone who votes for Bud.


----------



## bigwheel (Jun 21, 2007)

He done been officially voted for. That website tried to get me to install something but I chickened out. 

bigwheel


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Big Wheel. The install question was for Adobe Flash Player. 

I got asked too.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2007)

I just clicked on the picture and then went to vote I did not install anything. 

Thank you.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 21, 2007)

Still at #8...I voted!

COME ON PEOPLE....VOTE FOR THIS GUY!!


----------



## Kloset BBQR (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted twice but they told me to come back tomorrow to vote again.  Will do!


----------



## Puff1 (Jun 21, 2007)

Done


----------



## Larry D. (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted.  I hope he wins, maybe he'll take me fishing.  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 21, 2007)

Thank you Guys!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 21, 2007)

I voted, he's up to 7


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Jun 21, 2007)

Burnt Food Dude said:
			
		

> He's up to #8 now. I went there and tried to figure how to vote for him. Do I just click on the picture? Do I have to install the adobe flash?
> 
> If I have to install their adobe flash, sorry, I'm not going to do it. I already have flash.



I tried also, he was #7.... but same here as BFD.... I already have the latest Flash player....that usually get's detected automatically...seemed odd it didn't so I didn't go any further.

I clicked on the picture several times, but it kept telling me to install the Falsh Player....it never took to anywhere to vote.

Hope your friend wins.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 21, 2007)

click on the picture, at the bottom of the picture is a button that says vote.


----------



## PantherTailgater (Jun 21, 2007)

I Voted for him, I guess.....

Damn confusing web site!


----------



## Bruce B (Jun 21, 2007)

Thursday's vote is in.


----------



## john a (Jun 22, 2007)

He's at #5, I clicked on his picture but do not know if it voted?


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 22, 2007)

My Vote is in.

I had to install the thing you guys keep talking about but it took about 1 second and only had to click the install button...then the vote button showed up at the bottom...no problem

Still #5


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 22, 2007)

I got my vote in as well!  Still at #5 though, I'll vote again tomorrow.


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 22, 2007)

Got my vote today.  Do a daily reminder and we'll keep doing it.  Gotta have more than 2 beers when fishing.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

LOL Thank you all. 

Well I went to vote again this morning but can't yet. It is probably on a timed thing.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 22, 2007)

Larry D. said:
			
		

> I voted.  I hope he wins, *maybe he'll take me fishing*.  [smilie=a_bigteeth.gif]



if he wins he can take ALL of us fishin    votes in, UPDATE, he's now on page 1 for those who click on Diva's link and I didn't get a pop up wanting me to install anything....thank you firefox


----------



## 007bond-jb (Jun 22, 2007)

The firewall won't let vote here at work, I'll try at home


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 22, 2007)

I voted.  Checking back tomorrow as well.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 22, 2007)

I'm not sure I voted either, or if it went through, but I can vote again later today.


----------



## SmokeWatcher (Jun 22, 2007)

Another vote counted  [smilie=a_goodjobson.gif]


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> I'm not sure I voted either, or if it went through, but I can vote again later today.



Yeah... I was gunna mention to all that if you can vote at work, you should be able to vote again at home.


----------



## Uncle Al (Jun 22, 2007)

Done it.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

You all are the best for doing this I really appreciate it. 

I am sure if Bud wins he will certainly appreciate it. I know he really does deserve it.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

Just to keep everyone updated Bud has moved up to third place now. 

That is awesome. I really hope he gets the boat. 

After 24 hours have passed you can vote again too!!!


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 22, 2007)

Tried to vote just now, #1, #2 & #3 don't come up :twisted:


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 22, 2007)

If you click on the top banner it will show the top three.

Or just click here:

http://www.wfn.tv/rogers/index.php

Bud just moved up to #1 

WOOHOOO!

Now we just need to keep him there.


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 22, 2007)

*Come-on Bud!!! get the boat!*
I'm going to ask all my surfer friends to vote for him too....


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 22, 2007)

surfinsapo said:
			
		

> *Come-on Bud!!! get the boat!*
> I'm going to ask all my surfer friends to vote for him too....  over 200 of them!!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Jun 23, 2007)

Wow Bud is up to #2!  I guess my 24 hours aren't up yet, but I'll try again later!!!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Looks like the only set the 24 hour thing with a cookie.

You can delete the cookie and vote again in seconds.  8) 

IE: Tools, internet options, settings, view files, Ctrl +F, in the Containing Text field, type in "rogers/" and delete that cookie.

Firefox: Tools, Options, Privacy, Show Cookies, search for "wfn.tv" and delete the VOTE cookie.

Refresh the page and vote again.  8)  8)
Course they may not count them on the server end since they come from the same IP #, but maybe they aren't tracking that.  :P


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 23, 2007)

I can't get past the flash player download  :x


----------



## Uncle Bubba (Jun 23, 2007)

Voted again...he's at #2.


----------



## john a (Jun 23, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> I can't get past the flash player download  :x



Me either


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 23, 2007)

voted again this morning. 

Hopefully he can get back to #1 there are a lot of people voting for Bud all be
cause they know what kind of guy he is and how lovely his wife is too. Good people who deserve good things.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 23, 2007)

Still #2 as of just now. We'll get him back up to #1


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2007)

ok, I'm gonna download the player to see if I can vote...if you don't hear from me,,,it's cause my computer blew up.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 23, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> voted again this morning.
> 
> Hopefully he can get back to #1 there are a lot of people voting for Bud all be
> cause they know what kind of guy he is and how lovely his wife is too. Good people who deserve good things.



I think its safe to say, that if he wins, it will be because of the BBQ Central Army rising up and showing its force!

Bud will owe me 4 LIFE!!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 23, 2007)

ok now I really voted.....as for the computer...so far, so good.


----------



## Unity (Jun 23, 2007)

I read this for the first time last night -- just now cast my second vote. Good luck Bud!   

--John  8)


----------



## surfinsapo (Jun 23, 2007)

*Come on Bud!! your behind by a nose!*


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 23, 2007)

Just voted again.  GO BUD, GO.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 23, 2007)

Greg Rempe said:
			
		

> I think its safe to say, that if he wins, it will be because of the BBQ Central Army rising up and showing its force!
> 
> Bud will *owe me* 4 LIFE!!



 :roll:


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 25, 2007)

He is still in second place.  Come on folks, hit the vote button now and tomorrow and the next day.  Go Bud!


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 25, 2007)

todays vote is cast....still in second though


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 25, 2007)

Vote early and often. Still at #2


----------



## DaleP (Jun 26, 2007)

Voted at 4.59 am. Is that too early?


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Come on guy's Bud is still in second.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

Well Bud is getting help from a lot of people loads of people on eBay and then a fishing forum and now BBQ forums. But still he is stuck at #2 he needs help!


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 26, 2007)

post that link again Diva so newbies won't  have to go back to the 1st or 2nd page


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 26, 2007)

I voted from 3 different computers.


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 26, 2007)

I voted...still #2


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Told me to vote again tomorrow too.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

I changed to a different computer here at work and voted twice.  I will try the others when I get over to HQ.


----------



## smokemaster (Jun 26, 2007)

I voted. Still #2.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

Here is the link again for anyone to help Bud win a boat!


http://wfn.tv/rogers/index.php


Thank you again everyone!


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 26, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Must be a 24 hr waiting period between votes, I voted yesterday afternoon, and this morning its telling me to vote tomorrow.  I voted at 2:37PM yesterday, will try again around 3PM.



Yes there is a 24 window between votes. They have it set up that way.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 26, 2007)

Third vote today.  Multiple puters here.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jun 26, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> D.Harris":3kfkkglt]Must be a 24 hr waiting period between votes said:
> 
> 
> > http://www.bbq-4-u.com/viewtopic.php?p=135657#135657[/url]


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 27, 2007)

Stationed at HQ today.  There are a bunch of puters here.  I'll be casting more votes as the day goes on.

GO BUD.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 27, 2007)

3 votes from work here today, 1 more when I get home..wonder how close we are?


----------



## knine (Jun 27, 2007)

ScottyDaQ has a great way of getting in a few votes . its easy and fast to get in about 5-10 votes .   .


man i cant wait to go fishing in Canada [smilie=a_chuckle.gif]


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 27, 2007)

Voted, he in the #2 spot


----------



## Unity (Jun 27, 2007)

Man, the guy in the lead must be cheating!  :P 

--John  8)


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (Jun 27, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> Man, the guy in the lead must be cheating!  :P
> 
> --John  8)


I think the "fix" is in for the #1 dude. But will vote every day till it's over. I'd sure like to see Bud get the boat!


----------



## Greg Rempe (Jun 27, 2007)

Just voted again...still number 2...interest fading quickly...looking for a beer...found one!


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

If you delet your cookies and clear your brousing history you can vote all day long.  Just voted 4 times from the same computer.  That may be how the #1 guy is doing it.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 28, 2007)

Voted 15 times, he's still #2


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 28, 2007)

man I voted 3 times from work....that guy must have a huge lead.


----------



## Diva Q (Jun 28, 2007)

Bud has a lot of support so I am surprised that he is not in first. An entire eBay community, a fishing forum and the BBQ forum are voting for him. I am not sure what else to do to help. The guy in first must have a program voting for him. I just can't see how it is possible to continually be in the lead.


----------



## Cliff H. (Jun 28, 2007)

I even broke down and downloaded the dang flash player, so now I have joined the army.


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 28, 2007)

Delete the tv cookie and vote. I voted 20 times today, (I feel like a democrat)


----------



## Unity (Jun 28, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> (I feel like a democrat)


you mean like a member of the middle class who's paying the rich guys' share of taxes?


----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 28, 2007)

Unity said:
			
		

> DATsBBQ said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No, like a member of the middle class who's giving the dead beats a freeride


----------



## Unity (Jun 28, 2007)

DATsBBQ said:
			
		

> Unity said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sad thing is, we're all of us doing both.


----------



## SteerCrazy (Jun 28, 2007)

just wanted to say I voted again for the guy, still 2nd place


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

D.Harris said:
			
		

> Bill, I just voted about 12 times in a row. Cast my vote then exit the angler page. Then I delete cookies.  Then click back on Diva's link and go back in and vote again and repeat.  Seems I don't have to clear my history.  Back to voting, I'm at work, I guess that makes me a pro voter.



Yep, thats the way to do it.


----------



## Bill The Grill Guy (Jun 28, 2007)

That dude in first place MUST be cheating some how. :scratch  [smilie=rlp_smilie_003.gif]  [smilie=thumbdown2.gif]


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## DATsBBQ (Jun 29, 2007)

voted once, voted twice.... he's in the #3 slot


----------

